# WTF TheCourierGuy?



## KZOR (20/12/18)

@Richio
Sunday i placed a order from Blckvapour for some ingredients that i needed to make ejuice for the holidays.


Today i decided to follow up and checked the tracking number.
Hope this is a mistake on the system and not what is actually happening.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Chanelr (20/12/18)

This looks like a mistake on Courier Guy's side.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr (20/12/18)

I would say check on the track and trace if your details are captured correctly from JNB to CPT.
If so, phone courier guy as it's a misroute of cargo...


----------



## KZOR (20/12/18)

Chanelr said:


> courier guy


Tried to contact them at Joburg and CT but the bastids don't answer.


----------



## Chanelr (20/12/18)

KZOR said:


> Tried to contact them at Joburg and CT but the bastids don't answer.


Send an email to bookings@xoc.co.za and quote your waybill number.
They should be able to assist.


----------



## Sir Vape (20/12/18)

They are busy at this time of year


----------



## KZOR (20/12/18)

Huge thanks to @Richio who is making up a new parcel and sending it overnight as it will be faster than the time it takes Courier Guy to sort out their mess.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (20/12/18)

Holiday Holiday, check there holiday schedule
not all courier companies work 24/7/365 
if you don't get it by tomorrow, it will only be 
delivered after Christmas
my guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/12/18)

at least ist's not SAPO. The eedjits there allocated 1 local tracking number to 2 international parcels. So now they cant trace my parcel as it has apparently already been collected at maiden wharf. and I am in JHB

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Armed (20/12/18)

Courier guy are usually reliable.. But sometimes they can really mess you around. Had 2 parcels to collect from my supplier to 2 different clients. So simple, literally 19 phone calls After the driver refused to take it from my supplier, because the kebaab put only one collection on the system, they finally managed to collect way pass 6 in the evening and deliver next day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (20/12/18)

KZOR said:


> Huge thanks to @Richio who is making up a new parcel and sending it overnight as it will be faster than the time it takes Courier Guy to sort out their mess.


If you feel like taking a drive then next time visit the Cape Town store outside KC. Mashri is very helpful and they have the entire range in stock

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (20/12/18)

KZOR said:


> Tried to contact them at Joburg and CT but the bastids don't answer.



@KZOR The CT office is pathetic. I've had problems with them in the past too. 

A new branch has opened in Malmesbury. They're absolutely fantastic and I deal with them only. I'm sure that they could at least answer tracking questions for you, even though you're not in this area. 

Tell them that CT doesn't answer the phone and that I referred you - they know me well.

Their tel. no. is 022 487 1772 
Elzanne will answer the phone and assist with any queries

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/12/18)

Lol it happened to me a few times - with a misrouted sticker on the box. At least they are effective in delivery, often surprised me by delivering one day less than expected.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (20/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol it happened to me a few times - with a misrouted sticker on the box. At least they are effective in delivery, often surprised me by delivering one day less than expected.



I've been lucky in that it's never happened to me. Touch wood!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/12/18)

Had to send an urgent car part to the Krugerpark the other day for family. As it was urgent I took it directly to Jhb head office. There was just one lady taking parcels and answering phones, they were busy moving to a bigger wharehouse. That poor lady was so busy her lunch was still standing next to her pc at just before 4pm. Dont know if their moving are completed yet, but that might be reason they dont answer the phone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (24/12/18)

Received this email a few minutes back. 
And this after i told them over the phone to return it to the sender.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (24/12/18)

@RainstormZA You also had an unbelievable to and fro scenario, didn't you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/12/18)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA You also had an unbelievable to and fro scenario, didn't you?


No not really, the problem corrected itself on its own. I didnt have to do a thing because when I wanted to ask them what was going on, it was delivered to me on the same day. Lol. So I rest assured that the driver who knows me always delivers on time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (24/12/18)

KZOR said:


> Received this email a few minutes back.
> And this after i told them over the phone to return it to the sender.
> 
> View attachment 154427


By the amount of travelling that stuff has done, you'd be justified in calling any eliquid made using those ingredients an "international eliquid"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (25/12/18)

Hooked said:


> I've been lucky in that it's never happened to me. Touch wood!



Oops! I forgot to touch wood!  and my order has been sent to PE instead of to CT.

Oh well, there's a first time for everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/12/18)

This is a real shocker for me. I've never had issues with them at all. They even phone me 5 to 10 minutes before they arrive at the main gate at my work to give me time to meet them at the gate. This is very, very bad service fro. Such a stellar company.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/12/18)

They have been really good for me. I always give good companies a couple of chances. We all make mistakes.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Gringo (25/12/18)

Not trying to defend the courier companies as its a business and the client pays for a service.... but just think its a really busy and challanging time. I send a package with Aramex on the 22nd already... the recipient message me this morning ... no trace op item at all yet...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (25/12/18)

I can tell you as well, since I use them to send all parcels their client service isn't the best (business to business), and have had a ton of issues this month, from parcels going missing, to misrouting parcels. 

You would expect such a long standing company to have had their fair share of experience with December's loads, and put plans in place. 

But, luckily throughout rest of the year they are the best when it comes to end customer experience and do deliver fast. Lesser of all evils I suppose.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (25/12/18)

I agree that usually The Courier Guy is excellent and I'm sure that they do have a system in place for busy times, but no matter how good the planning, at the end of the day everything depends on the human factor. And humans make mistakes when they are probably tired and rushed off their feet.

It's not only The Courier Guy. All the problems in the world are caused by humans. 

*EDIT:*
I'm going to send the link to this thread to the manager of The Courier Guy in Malmesbury, whom I know, and ask him to bring these problems to the attention of their HQ.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (27/12/18)

They managed to misplace my one parcel a while ago, sender replaced and it was delivered the next day. They are still looking for the other parcel, about 3 months down the line. Still think they are the best of the bunch though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (27/12/18)

Oh. My. Vape. I made a mistake! I looked at my tracking, saw the words PE and, with KZOR's story fresh in my mind, I assumed that my parcel had been sent to PE by mistake. Not so. It was collected in PE because that's where the vendor (Foggit) is! It's the first time that I've dealt with Foggit and for some unknown reason I thought they're in Jhb.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (27/12/18)

Hooked said:


> I agree that usually The Courier Guy is excellent and I'm sure that they do have a system in place for busy times, but no matter how good the planning, at the end of the day everything depends on the human factor. And humans make mistakes when they are probably tired and rushed off their feet.
> 
> It's not only The Courier Guy. All the problems in the world are caused by humans.
> 
> ...




I did indeed email TCG and Elzanne pointed out my mistake about PE (read my post above.)

With respect to @KZOR's parcel, TCG asked for his waybill number so that they can investigate further. KZOR feels that the matter has been solved now. He received a new order from Blck Vapour and the first one has travelled back to Blck Vapour. Thus, he has not given me his waybill number to forward to TCG.

@KZOR I suspect that you misunderstand my intentions, as perhaps others have as well. My intention in emailing TCG was not to fight for your order, or even to complain to TCG.

The bottom line is this:

There is a problem.
The problem needs to be solved.
How can the problem be solved?
By telling the right person about the problem. 

Any business that is worth its salt needs feedback. How else are they going to know what's happening?

Complaining on the forum is not addressing the problem. Complaining on FB is not addressing the problem.
Any company that is worth their salt *wants* feedback.

My philosophy in life: 

If I like a company, I will continue to deal with them in spite of the occasional hiccup, but I will let them know about the hiccups, so that they can drink a glass or two of water.

I like TCG. Out of all the couriers their delivery service is the best. 
Don't you think that they deserve to know where there are problems, so that they can improve, instead of simply being condemned on a forum?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## RainstormZA (27/12/18)

Ditto, @Hooked that's why I rest assured knowing I get great service and that I will always get my parcel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pho3niX90 (27/12/18)

I agree with you. 

However, as many has said they are the best of the bunch, I fear they are going down a very bad road at the moment.

The only reason they are on the road is because of businesses and people actually sending packages, now the biggest problem with them are their customer service which is horrible to say the least, many times I struggle to get someone on the phone to sort issues out, I have had area managers in the loop etc, Yet they do not really care if the average joe stops sending packages.

If they weren't so on the ball with their delivery then I would have stopped using them ages ago due to they lack of customer service.

It seems it's a common thing, a company opens to fill a need and with the aim to be the best, however as they grow they lose touch with their original values as money becomes the driver, and all customer service goes out the window. 

@Hooked Yes I agree about the human error, however the December thing is just simply put, a lack of planning. Our local courierguy driver in PTA have had bloodshot eyes multiple times, as he had to work 12-16 hours shifts to get the packages delivered. When he is done in PTA on a Friday around 18:00, he goes back to depot to load the van and drive through to bloem.

If I could get a package from hong kong and canada delivered faster (via dhl) than courier guy could locally (in decmeber, both cases) , then that comes down to planning.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------

